
Show HN: An automated financial assistant for laid off workers (UK) - faisalkhalid80
http://www.hifez.com
======
ColinWright
I'm freelance self-employed, so I thought I'd give this a shot and see what's
being offered:

    
    
      Fez : Hello!  What can I help you with?
    

None of the options seem to cover my case, so I pick the closest:

    
    
      You : Get HMRC to pay my wages
    

(That was the only thing that seemed vaguely relevant)

    
    
      Fez : Ok
            First question: are you employed?
    
      You : No
    
      Fez : Cool. So you are currently employed then
    

(That seems ... odd)

    
    
            As you know, the Chancellor announced that
            HMRC would pay 80% of wages for three months
            to any employees who totally can't work
            because of COVID 19 (Corona) ...
    

So, that didn't help at all.

Nice interface, though.

(I know this was probably produced in a hurry, and I realise this seems a bit
snarky, but I wanted to provide feedback, and this is my honest reaction. I
hope it helps pinpoint the next stage of development to become more useful.)

